# Calling All Outback 23RS owner for Info



## TKEERIC (Sep 20, 2004)

I went looking at TT this weekend and ran across the Keystone Outback. I really like the 23RS floor plan for what my needs are. My question to every one is how do they like theirs? Is it a good product? Do you have any problems with the rear bed slide? I am looking for just any info on this camper or keystone products in general weather it be good or bad. Thanks for all the help in info.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

TKEERIC,
We've only had one problem with our 23RS. And, that was the outside stove propane quick connect, came off while traveling creating a pyrotechnics extravaganza. The dealer fixed it, citing a faulty mount. Other than that, no other real problems that I haven't been able to fix on my own and I'm no handy person. We love it, our girls love it as well. We're still contemplating upgrading to the 26RS, we're just waiting (hoping) the 26K price tag will shrink a bit.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

I bought mine at the first of this year and love it. My problems have been minor and have not exceeded what I would consider acceptable for a purchase with so many smaller systems involved (plumbing, electrical, cooling, heating etc)

I did have one problem with the water heater switch being miswired from the factory. To their discredit, the folks at Keystone told me that such a miswire was impossible given the number of inspections the trailer went through...however, impossible though it was, it happened







But, after gerting that cleared up it has been a great trailer. I've had no problems at all with the rear slide, none, nada, zippo.

If you buy it, leave the rear slide for the kids and take the forward queen for yourself! You'll love the private AC, heater, TV and sun light access if you pull the curtain.

Bottom line; great camper! You'll love it









Steve


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

We love ours too- but it seems to have been put together on a Friday, after lunch, after layoffs were announced. Our 21RS seemed very well put together, but the 23RS has lots of little build defects. The rear slide out came to us mis-aligned, but the dealer is in the process of fixing it, however that will be done I don't know. It still works, but is a little quirky. If yours works smoothly when new, I don't think you'll have any problems. Same goes for the fit and finish- if you have the patience, wait for one that looks especially nice, and you probably won't have many complaints.

The floorplan is the best part of the 23rs- the kids (we have a 3 and 5 year old) can go to bed early and my wife and I can stay up in the "living room."

Kevin P.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

TKEERIC, saw you over on RV.net, glad you made it over this way.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

denali_3,

Have you looked for close-outs on the 04 models? We just purchased our 26RS (04) in August and paid less than 18K.

Have only had it out once so far, but really enjoyed it.

Mark


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

TKEERIC, We have a 21RS and have only had minor issues. Only one trip to service dept' early on. We're about to go out of warranty so one more trip to service for a couple of issues. One issue is the rear slider. A couple of the screws on the ceiling tracks for the slider have pulled out. This happened because the guy that did our walk through upon taking delivery told us that it was ok to use the slider while it was in the 'in' position. Well, it's not ok. The extra weight on the tracks was too much for the screws to hold. Made a small 'I' support that goes under the slider when it's in and the problem doesn't bother us. Just want the screws fixed before it's out of warranty. We absolutely love our Outback and think you would enjoy one too. Happy hunting.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Mark,
Unfortunately we have only one dealer here in town, and they didn't have any 04's left. The next nearest dealer is about 140 miles away in Sacramento, CA. It's September and those familiar with the Lake Tahoe/ Donner Pass area know we get snow occasionally (such as this morning). Our dealer has an end of year show in December, that's when we bought our 23RS last year. They also tossed in a 52" wide screen Toshiba television. We're hoping maybe they'll do the same this year and have a decent price on the 26RS.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

denali_3,

Good luck! Wish you the best on your search.

Mark


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

My family and I love our Outback 23rs. Would not traid it for the world. I have only had small little problems with mine. For the most part we could not be happier. The rear slide is great. When you pull it in, if it has been raining you may want to put a couple of towles on the couch and the table to catch the water. I have had a little water nothing to be concerned with but still a little in the TT when I put the slid in.


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

We love our 23rs, it's the perfect size for us. Only major problems we have had so far is loose wire nut on the hot water heater ( inside the covered control box under the front bed ), a strip of trim on the inside door cut too large that came unglued and a ceiling panel that came scratched from the factory and was replaced under warranty. Probably should have left it alone, it was very difficult to fix ( glued-not screwed ). Other than that, our unit has performed very well. 2004 bought in May for 15,300 at Collier RV in Rockford, Il. if that helps with your deal.


----------

